# Di-Lane WMA/new to georgia



## rickp13 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,

Im moved to Evans, ga recently hence I am new to the area. I heard from a WMA that Di-Lane WMA is a decent area to hunt deer close to where I live. Is this true? has anyone hunted there? If so, what were your results? Are there any other recommendable public lands or cheap private lands in or around evans that i could get a quality deer? any info would help

Thanks.
Rick


----------



## swamp (Aug 24, 2008)

I use to have some land adjacent to Di-Lane BIG deer around there.  They have like 2 or 3 quota hunts and then bird dog field trials from November on through Jan! That is probably why big deer headed to us.  Gonna miss that place.


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well from Evans you have a choice of WMA's, Big Hammock, Griffin Ridge, Bullard Creek, Moody Forest Natural Area, Oliver Bridge, Tuckahoe, and Fort Stewart. I have hunted each at one time or another. I would recomend Bullard Creek, Big Hammock, Di-lane (This one is Quota), Tuckahoe, and Ft. Stewart.  Nice bucks are killed on Fort Stewart each year but I heard that the base was closing alot of the hunting areas this year for training. If you hunt with archery equipment all season you will have more options. I just moved to Effingham Co. from Valdosta, ga three years ago. The deer hunting along the coast is good but the quality of antlers here are not what I was used to hunting in Brooks and Worth Counties. Good luck on the 08-09 season.


----------



## banana-clip (Sep 15, 2008)

I used to hunt it a few years ago and killed some does there.   I did see a really nice buck there too.  They used to plant a bunch of food plots there years ago.  I was just there scouting there the other day and didn't see any food plots planted.


----------

